# Parma: Not much help for deer with head stuck in container



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

PARMA -- Ohio wildlife officials say there is not much that can be done to help a wild deer that has managed to get its head stuck inside a plastic container.









More...


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

They can pay "sharp shooters" to kill the deer in the Metro Parks but can't send out some Rangers to tranquilize the deer and remove the container.
What would they (ODNR and City Officials) say if someone arrowed the animal?


----------

